# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  حيثيات الحكم بسجن أنس الفقى 7 سنوات

## عاصم

حيثيات الحكم بسجن أنس الفقى 7 سنوات.. المحكمة اعتبرته المسئول عن قرار إعفاء الفضائيات من سداد رسوم بث المباريات.
 تعنت فى تنفيذ قراره رغم اعتراض أنيس والشيخ مهدرا من المال العام 1.8 مليون دولار

أودعت محكمة جنايات القاهرة برئاسة المستشار عبد الله أبو هاشم اليوم الخميس، حيثيات الحكم بمعاقبة وزير الإعلام السابق أنس الفقى بالسجن المشدد 7 سنوات وعزله من وظيفته، وتغريمه مليون و888 ألف دولار، وإلزامه برد مبلغ مساوى لاتهامه فى قضية إعفاء القنوات الفضائية الرياضية الخاصة من سداد رسوم بث مباريات دورى كرة القدم لعام 2010-2011.

أكدت المحكمة فى حيثيات حكمها، أنه ثبت فى عقيدتها بعد الاطلاع على أوراق القضية، وأقوال شهود الإثبات أن المتهم ارتكب كافة التهم الموجهة إليه، باعتباره الشخص الوحيد المسئول عن إصدار قرار بإعفاء القنوات الفضائية الرياضية الخاصة من سداد رسوم بث المباريات، والدليل على ذلك إصداره أوامر شفوية لكل من: أحمد أنيس وأسامة الشيخ رغم إبلاغه باعتراضهما على القرار، الأمر الذى تسبب فى إهدار أموال اتحاد الإذاعة والتلفزيون التى تعد أموالا عامة.. حيث تتمثل قيمة بث المباراة الواحدة 2000 دولار.

كما أوضحت، المحكمة أن الفقى تعنت فى تنفيذ قرار باعفاء تلك القنوات الفضائية من الرسوم على الرغم من علمه المسبق بحرمان اتحاد الإذاعة والتلفزيون من العائد المادى الكبير الذى سيعود عليه من تلك الرسوم المالية.. وأوضحت المحكمة أن المشاهد المصرى لمباريات كرة القدم، لن و لم يحرم من مشاهدة تلك المباريات مثل ما ذكره دفاع المتهم، لأن القنوات المحلية للتلفزيون المصرى أذاعتها فى ذات الوقت، الذى قامت فيه القنوات الفضائية بإذاعتها، وبذلك ليس هناك أى حجة للمتهم لإعفاء تلك القنوات من سداد الرسوم المستحقة عليها، وذلك وفقا لشهادة سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم فى تحقيقات نيابة الأموال العامة العليا.

وانتهت المحكمة فى حيثياتها، أن إنكار المتهم للتهم المنسوبة إليه من أجل الإفلات من الاتهام، وقالت أنها طرحت كافة الدفوع التى تقدم بها دفاع المتهم لعدم جديتها. :Writer:  :Writer:  :Writer:  :Writer:  :Writer:  :Writer: 

المصدر
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=516752&SecID=12

----------

